# If you Really don't have the $$ to go fishing,



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Just doing my small part to help those that got hit .............. Hopefully, you are gonna know how to fish.

I launch from Joe's Bayou in Destin........early

But, if you show up with smokes and booze, then I'm not going to believe your no $$ story.....


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

when and where are you headed???


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

It will be next week sometime........ I'm full this week...

You could PM me a name and phone ##....... Sometime last hours dropouts happen....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

hey redfish did you go out yesterday? If so what did you catch?


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Caught snapper limit about 5 miles out, pretty quickly,then scouted for a couple of hours....... went to a known AJ spot but the snapper were coming up from 100' to get my bait at 30'.... in by 9:30 or so......


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Right now the snapper are like pirannah. They swarm to everything thrown in the water.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I heard that, Scott and I were catching them on stretch 25's a week before opener.....lol


----------



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

I caught 1 last week in on live bait flat lined. We were in 100ft of water.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

if u are going out again i will help clean ur boat or i can go catch bait and i got my own gear


----------

